# Jackson's Common Sense Liniment



## RIBottleguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Recently picked this up off ebay.  I definitely have a weak spot for amusingly named patent medicines!  This is a large 8" size.  It's from Quincy, Ill.


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice veterinary med.


----------



## Dansalata (Sep 26, 2012)

very nice bottle...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 26, 2012)

I know  people who would benefit from drinking a few bottles of that stuff [8D] 

 Cool Bottle


----------



## epackage (Sep 26, 2012)

I like my horses and cows to be street smart, good stuff...


----------



## RIBottleguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Melinda, it's a vet med?!?!  I had no idea!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 26, 2012)

I think with most old timers, the terms "Horse sense", and "Common sense" used to be pretty interchangable...


----------



## msleonas (Sep 26, 2012)

That is a cool bottle! I could use some of that in my classroom! Just kidding...


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RIBottleguy
> 
> Melinda, it's a vet med?!?!  I had no idea!


 I think if you google it you can find some info on the maker.   I don't know if they come in different sizes.  I am away from home at the moment so I can't check my computer list or Matt's book.


----------

